# How to remote desktop to my Mom's computer?



## btech (Jan 12, 2005)

My mother is all the time calling me for help with applications, email, internet and other issues on her computer. It is VERY hard and frustrating to explain what to do over the phone, is there a free (And EASY) software application that I can use to remote to her computer so I can see her desktop and take control to show her what she is asking about?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, here's what I use for remote support: UltraVNC


----------

